# Taking the written test for CEC



## chefhunt (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi everyone

I took the written test in march and I failed 300 was passing and I got 295 hmmm anyway, I took the practice test that ACF offers and I aced it and on time. so I waited and took the practical and I passed so I just paid again to take the practice test again and again I aced it went and took the written and I got a 299 and 300 is passing, I am so upset, any advice on what I shoul practice so I can get it, I don't think that the ACF updated the practice test since they changed the written test, I need advice I have been in the indistry for 25 years and I finaly have time to do this and I am going to do it darnit. I have been an Executice Chef way to long to be failing this darn thing

Chefhunt


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Your'e doing it the right way 1 point stinks. I always had a sales job when I was young (just to make more money) I had to take the insurance exam 5 times at $55 per testing. I felt like killing the test writer.

Good job on taking the CEC you'll get it


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2010)

I myself just took it, I am in the same boat got a 295 will retake in October. I don't have a clue what to focus on email ACF site about the practice test told me to keep taking it what the beep! I am a little feed up with this whole CEC stuff. O well good luck with yours.


----------



## craig345 (Apr 2, 2015)

its good to take the practice  I have taken the practice test and also study other material since there only a few question on the practice that's on the exam there is a ton of information on the internet on sanitation and nutrition as well as supervisor management I used to take for granted that I knew a lot of culinary terms but the test is more then just that its good to know how many calories Is in a gram of protein and what does egress means so study other then the pre test and you will past the written


----------

